# Blood on Tail



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have some spiny mice and one of the Does has bood on the tail shes very lively 3 month old ,she is part of a trio they have a solid wheel and shes always running fast on it .What could it be? her tail is not damaged the blood is just on the surface and shes very alert not poorly.I wondered if the Buck may of been a bit rough with her any ideas everyone


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

One of my bucks beat up one of my does before and her tail also had a contusion like you speak of. I removed her from him because I, like you, was unsure what could have caused it. A week after she was removed and rehoused with her sister all the wounds had healed up.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A wheel can leave abrasions on a tail if it doesn't have a solid running surface.

I don't breed bucks that are too aggressive or violent with does.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone I have removed her, Beth I noticed the Buck wouldnt leave her alone she is in with her original sibling now her sister.The thing is I had just noticed this last night so caught it in time ,the wheel is a solid wheel moustress I thought she might o been catching it but its large enough she really speeds up in it lol .Shes ok now I managed to clean her tail with a cotton bud and a weak saline soloution she stayed still long enough the tail isnt damaged or her back end. The Buck can be very aggressive when mating and she is only small, there both huddled up sleeping and were eating this morning.I have just noticed some new baby spiny mice mum carried them out of there house too feed them solids I have 12 now in total I dont like too see any mouse ill or injured.


----------

